# Creaking Bowery



## bonker (18 Feb 2009)

Been commuting on a fixed since September. Nice cheap Bowery from Pearsons, but it's developed a big creak up frontframe/forks area over rough ground. 

Thought I'd throw it open to suggestions before I took it apart or headed for the bike shop.

Any ideas?


----------



## kyuss (18 Feb 2009)

It's the headset. Apparently


----------



## bonker (19 Feb 2009)

The bike shop stripped it and greased it back up and checked the forks. They say there's nothing wrong but it still creaks like a bad 'un, completely ruins the ride and is so loud it's embarrassing.

Looks like I'll have to make a fuss or shell out for some new forks.


----------



## GrahamG (20 Feb 2009)

Here's a list of my fixed related creaking that you could check:

1. Loose chainring bolts
2. Loose BB cups
3. Pedal/crank interface - dry and in need of grease


The last one was unbelievably loud.


----------



## Cranks (2 Jun 2009)

Check ya stem bolts, that was the reasoning for my creaking on the Bowery.


----------



## RedBike (2 Jun 2009)

It really could be anything. Even though it sounds like the front forks there's a chance it could be something as daft as your shoes!

Process of elimination. Start taking EVERY bolt off one by one. Greasing and re-fitting. Eventually you might find your creak. I've had a major creak for weeks. 

I've stripped my frame down and re-built it with completely different parts and the stupid thing still creaks. Lord knows what it is.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Jun 2009)

check it's not the saddle. i had one from aldi (i know) that creaked after a while. also i've known look pedals creak a bit, although a bit of gt85 or similar sprayed onto the back of the cleat solved that one.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jun 2009)

Just took mine to my LBS - he said it's the BB.

Anyway mine was a Pearson's spesh too. The LBS said he could cover the parts on the warranty and Pearson's said they could recover the labour from Giant, so cost me nowt.

Fair play to both LBS and Pearson's!


----------



## colinr (22 Jun 2009)

I've picked up a clunk, but it only kicks in after 10-15 miles. Most noticeable on rougher roads and I _think_ it goes away if I stand up. Any ideas? It doesn't seem like the sort of noise that a seat could make.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jun 2009)

Just got mine back from the LBS - the crankarm had cracked on the inside, so LBS replaced that and the BB. He said it was probably a manufacturing fault however I'm convinced it was the power from my steely thighs!!


----------

